# My pneumatic remoted string building tools



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

WOW! That that really looks great. Can you run us through on how it works, speed etc.?


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

***?? That's insane (in a good way  ) Be interesting to see that baby working


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow! Very awesome... I would like to get one of these


----------



## xyphophore (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.
Well... my english is too poor to discribe exactly how those whole things work but I'll try anyway.


In front you can see my string twister / server and behind the 3 string stretchers.

Each pneumatic cylinder can stretch strings up to 400lbs if needed.
Using preumatic cylinders ensure bowstring is stretched at a constant tension. 
Each pneumatic cylinder is attached to a calibrated air pressure regualtor to adjust the tension individually.
Under the working table, there are 4 remote controled solenoid valves and there is a 10 bars (or 150 psi) air compressor behind the wall (to avoid noise).

The 3 "black ball head" hooks can be attached wherever you want on the rails without using any tool.

The string twister / server can turn up to 700rpm even if a 400lbs tension is applied.
The 2 synchronised step motors are controled with 2 small and cheap drivers.
Only 2 buttons and a foot pedal are needed :
I can run or stop the synchronised step motors, increase or slow down their speed with a foot pedal (like a wha-wha guitar pedal), so I keep both hands free.
I can change their rotation direction with the first button and make the motors turn in different directions (to apply or remove twists ) with the second button.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

xyphophore said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> Well... my english is too poor to discribe exactly how those whole things work but I'll try anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you this for a living or is it a hobby? Very impressive


----------



## xyphophore (Feb 23, 2010)

It has been a hobby and now it's more a "for a living hobby"


----------



## jeager106 (Oct 10, 2014)

So you make strings with that impressive machine? I assume you sell strings?
Do you advertise? Have a price list?


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

That is an awesome workstation, congrats on a great job.


----------



## xyphophore (Feb 23, 2010)

jeager106 said:


> So you make strings with that impressive machine? I assume you sell strings?
> Do you advertise? Have a price list?


Yes I do.
I created a small bow strings factory, here in France, but I don't think that this thread is the right place to advertise. (Please look at the first thread :"No Selling/Trading in the DIY section")
Sorry but I didn't open this thread to sell bow strings but simply to talk about the tools I've built


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

With a title like that, I knew I'd be impressed… Nice job Cuz!


----------



## xyphophore (Feb 23, 2010)

Here you can see the 4 remote controled solenoid valves under the working table.


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice job! That thing is awesome.


----------



## xyphophore (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## bfd300 (Mar 8, 2009)

I bow down to you...............FReakin AWESOME!!


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Pretty awesome! Can you post a video of it in action?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

that's a sweet setup...now if you can just figure out a way to attach synchronous motors so you can twist and serve under tension....not picking, just saying if you could kind of thing.

is that what's at the end of the yellow fixture? Looks like a stepper motor.


----------



## xyphophore (Feb 23, 2010)

Fury90flier said:


> that's a sweet setup...now if you can just figure out a way to attach synchronous motors so you can twist and serve under tension....not picking, just saying if you could kind of thing.
> 
> is that what's at the end of the yellow fixture? Looks like a stepper motor.


Of course I can serve or apply twists under tension with these 2 stepper motors.
This is exactly what this machine is made for.


I'll soon post a video in action, it will be much more informative than my bad english


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

There is a shop in town that has this type of setup and they can twist and serve under tension. They are in the process of building a second one.


----------



## xyphophore (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice shop !


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

What kinda of stepper motor are you using?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

